# Bump/skin tag?



## acope (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a german shepherd mix & I just noticed a bump on one of her thighs. Any ideas on what it is? (Pics below)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja has one. Once in a while I empty it out. It's not an infection though.


----------



## zmeuandrew (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a German shepherd, he’s 4 y.o. Recently I discovered that he has a small bump on his stomach, so I googled it and apparently it was a skin tag, what is pretty common for shepherd of his age, it’s nothing dangerous tho, but it can be pretty annoying for him, and I started to look for some home remedies of how I could remove it at home, because the vet costs somewhere like $70 in Australia just for a consultation. I was afraid to do it by myself, but I’ve found this site Dog Skin Tag Removal Methods & Mistakes You MUST Avoid | The Best and Safest Ways to Remove Skin Tags at Home where were described safe ways to remove a skin tag without pain for the dog.


----------

